# Teenagers blasting rap music



## ProphetBanana (May 28, 2010)

Your thoughts on this? Notice it on your commute?

Do you see many cars with blacked-out windows? Black rims? BMWs or Ford Mustangs that look and sound aggressive?

Do you feel awkward when at a light and the car next to you is blasting trendy music?


----------



## Niko.613 (Nov 23, 2009)

No awkwardness, all I have to do is think where they got their car from (Mommy and Daddy, yet they still act tuff)
as well as all the tickets they get from the tinted out windows


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I just laugh at all the sheet metal rattling.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Start rapping back and tell them they got served.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Get off my lawn!!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I'm in my late 60s and I'm always reminded of how I tortured my parents with endless playing of Bill Haley's "Rock Around the Clock"— on their turntable, no less. Of course, we also had other ways of torturing adults, like the wheel-driven "alarm bicycle bell" that made them jump out of their skin if you ran up behind them at 30 km/h and pulled the bell cord...


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I like listening to it. I hear lots of music that I wouldn't play ... interesting exposure to something new.

And ... it cuts the boredom of waiting for the light to turn green.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I always wonder...*

Where's my mohawk grenade launcher when I need it.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

philippec said:


> Get off my lawn!!



hahahaha yes.

Just to think when everyone was that age they were probably just as annoying.

Can't wait until I'm in my 40's so I can start complaining about teenagers.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

wim said:


> Well, I'm in my late 60s and I'm always reminded of how I tortured my parents with endless playing of Bill Haley's "Rock Around the Clock"— on their turntable, no less. Of course, we also had other ways of torturing adults, like the wheel-driven "alarm bicycle bell" that made them jump out of their skin if you ran up behind them at 30 km/h and pulled the bell cord...


Exactly! My Dad actually surprised my sister and me with Rock Around The Clock. Within an hour he was really sorry that he did. :23:


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

JacoStillLives said:


> hahahaha yes.
> 
> Just to think when everyone was that age they were probably just as annoying.
> 
> Can't wait until I'm in my 40's so I can start complaining about teenagers.


I'm 47 and not complaining. 

I _am_ still laughing at that rattling sheet metal post, though...


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

ARP said:


> Where's my mohawk grenade launcher when I need it.


Exactly. I'm 52 years old and I like most music, even some rap. Some of it has a message worth hearing and it has become 'normal', these days. But not at 108 dB...anywhere.

I've always wished for a device like the remote control in Adam Sandlers film, "Click." Point it at an offending "thumper," press the button and the sound system goes dead for the next five miles. At low levels, its fine. But if your music is loosening the panel fasteners on your raggedy '86 Buick - dead. 

Nada. Zip. Zilch.

To the rap blasters, it proves they "got it goin' on." They are "cool," "chillin'" and gots the "bling to impress" with shoddy paint jobs, 22" spinners and sound system rivaling most arena's. But to me, it's a blatant thumb at society and a waste of resources - most people with such set ups can hardly pay their rent. A nice car is one thing, but if someone shows up with a car like that, It's unlikely they'll be renting one of my houses.

Its about common decency. When I hear them from a mile off and see chrome plated gonads swinging from beneath the bumper, I know respect has probably fled the scene.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I think loud noise can be annoying but is not a big deal. Harley Ds are a hundred times worse.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

m_s said:


> I think loud noise can be annoying but is not a big deal. Harley Ds are a hundred times worse.


And they sound oh, so, sweet! American Thunder!

(They also don't laud the drug n' thug life, glorifying crime, poppin' caps and bustin ho's, and many other offensive subjects that fills some rap music.)


----------



## iconicflux (Jun 11, 2010)

I vote for modded Harley D's being worse than rap music. Stock ones aren't too terrible but a lot of a-holes seem to remove parts so they're faster and that makes them insanely loud. 

If I wanted to hear a Harley.. I'd buy one. The fact that I don't own one doesn't mean that I want to hear yours.


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

dahut said:


> And they sound oh, so, sweet! American Thunder!


Now see, your "oh, so, sweet" is many other's bane. Thumping cars sound oh so sweet to many kids, and I used to have one in my 20s (32 right now). Not really bad loud, but I liked to play all parts of the music loud - treble, mids, bass. I'd go from Tribe Called Quest, to Shostakovich, to Bjork, to Death Angel - variety is the spice of life. All of this I'd crank up and dance to.

And besides, there's nothing more American than rap music. The motorcycle was invented by the Germans, but RocknRoll and then rap were all American born.

And put me in the camp that is really against loud motors - motorcycles or otherwise. I can hear a Harley on the interstate that's half a mile away from my house on a quiet evening, but can't hear a loud stereo till it's within a block's range. So, motorcycles definitely win out on the noise pollution point.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

While driving a van full of 8th graders (myself included) on a field trip to the Statehouse in Annapolis my father did 2 amazing things which embarrassed me in that moment but lived on in lore among my schoolmates.
It was a Catholic school so there were only 20 of us and we fit in two large vans borrowed from the High School across the street. On the way the traffic was heavy and we were going to be late so my father suddenly turned the van from Route 50 and drove though a huge ditch and up and over the side of someone's yard and then used their driveway to access another road that crossed over 50 at that point. 
There was a lot of squealing and shouting as well as banged head as we bumped though the huge ditch. Turning around I could see the nun in the borrowed van behind her mouth a perfectly round "O" of terror that matched her eyes in size, grabbing the hand-hold as the second van followed us through the ditch. I can only wonder what thought went through the head of the gym teacher driving that van as she didn't hesitate but came right after us.
As we pulled up to a traffic light there was a startled silence in the van that allowed us to hear the sound of a car next to us which was vibrating with music; my father cooly leaned out of the window and waved at the car but instead of asking directions he told the driver that he better get the car to a mechanic because it was making a terrible noise and sounded like it might blow up at any minute.

(I know my story is only loosely tied to the OP but it reminded me and I had to share)


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

Not only does that make me feel old, it makes me feel extremely white. (And to those involved in youth culture, old & white go hand in hand, don't they.)

I was in a friend's car when some kids pulled up beside us with their car-rattling bass playing. My friend rolled down the windows, fumbled around and tuned in the classical station, playing Mozart (or whatever) as loud as the little stereo in the Acura could handle. It couldn't complete with the hip-hop and those kids didn't hear it, but I had to laugh. Yeah, old & white. When I'm on a bike and at a stop when kids pull up, I can't counter with a blast of classical music but I smile thinking of my friend's stunt.

And just to continue my trend of generalizations, I have never had a problem with drivers of those vehicles while I am cycling. No near misses, threats or altercations. If forced to name the type of music that would strike fear in me if I heard it from a fast-approaching car behind me, it would be speed/death metal. Aggressive music = aggressive driver.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

TypeOne said:


> Not only does that make me feel old, it makes me feel extremely white. (And to those involved in youth culture, old & white go hand in hand, don't they.)
> 
> I was in a friend's car when some kids pulled up beside us with their car-rattling bass playing. My friend rolled down the windows, fumbled around and tuned in the classical station, playing Mozart (or whatever) as loud as the little stereo in the Acura could handle. It couldn't complete with the hip-hop and those kids didn't hear it, but I had to laugh. Yeah, old & white. When I'm on a bike and at a stop when kids pull up, I can't counter with a blast of classical music but I smile thinking of my friend's stunt.
> 
> And just to continue my trend of generalizations, I have never had a problem with drivers of those vehicles while I am cycling. No near misses, threats or altercations. If forced to name the type of music that would strike fear in me if I heard it from a fast-approaching car behind me, it would be speed/death metal. Aggressive music = aggressive driver.


I'd say I fear country. Nothing like Bubba in his Ram 99,000 quintuple-axel jacked compensation-mobile.

I'm guilty of blasting music, but I do the same kind of thing as you mention. Last time somebody pulled up blasting gangsta rap, I turned on french pop. Seeing their mortified expressions was absolutely worth emasculating myself.


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

*reminds me...*

There is a convenient store not far from where I work that plays classical overnight on the parking lot loudspeaker to keep the rif raf from loitering.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

Howzitbroke said:


> There is a convenient store not far from where I work that plays classical overnight on the parking lot loudspeaker to keep the rif raf from loitering.


Now that sounds like a good idea! Or maybe a repeating track of 'Barney the Dinosaur' songs


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

mitmoned said:


> Now see, your "oh, so, sweet" is many other's bane. Thumping cars sound oh so sweet to many kids, and I used to have one in my 20s (32 right now). Not really bad loud, but I liked to play all parts of the music loud - treble, mids, bass. I'd go from Tribe Called Quest, to Shostakovich, to Bjork, to Death Angel - variety is the spice of life. All of this I'd crank up and dance to.
> 
> And besides, there's nothing more American than rap music. The motorcycle was invented by the Germans, but RocknRoll and then rap were all American born.
> 
> And put me in the camp that is really against loud motors - motorcycles or otherwise. I can hear a Harley on the interstate that's half a mile away from my house on a quiet evening, but can't hear a loud stereo till it's within a block's range. So, motorcycles definitely win out on the noise pollution point.


Yeah, I do see your point. Loud aint always bad.

But call me unapologetic and anything but egalitarian. Please.
It doesn't matter where a thing originated, but what it has become. Rap, especially the more hardcore forms, may be American - but I wouldn't be too proud of THAT accomplishment. 

I know I'll step on a toe or two, but at some point a side must be taken.
It is with respect that I say the following:

Politically correct 'soothespeak', World Music or thug rappin' will never drown out the distinctive rumble of a Milwaukee Vibrator. In fact, if you can't hear it any closer than half a mile away, then straight pipes should be installed, immediately.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Better rap than bullets is all I can say.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*naw*

Loud music is about the least of my concerns. I'm a lot more worried about a clueless person talking on the cell phone than loud music, which I'd imagine are mutually exclusive.

Only time open pipe Harleys bother me is when I'm slogging up some 10 mile long climb in the mountains, where I've nothing but nature to listen to, and one comes around a corner and gooses it right behind me. Scares the begeezus out of me.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

Fixed said:


> Loud music is about the least of my concerns. I'm a lot more worried about a clueless person talking on the cell phone than loud music, which I'd imagine are mutually exclusive.
> 
> Only time open pipe Harleys bother me is when I'm slogging up some 10 mile long climb in the mountains, where I've nothing but nature to listen to, and one comes around a corner and gooses it right behind me. Scares the begeezus out of me.


Yeah, that'll do it!


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

dahut said:


> Politically correct 'soothespeak', World Music or thug rappin' will never drown out the distinctive rumble of a Milwaukee Vibrator. In fact, if you can't hear it any closer than half a mile away, then straight pipes should be installed, immediately.


Why? What is the fundamental difference between loud pipes and loud music. Both are a style advertisement to the world, though at least one is actually entertaining and composed, however loosely. And as to rap music glorifying a violent and lawless culture, but not "biker culture?" A middle aged banker trying to look like a Hell's Angel is not oh-so different from a white suburban teenager trying to look gangster. 

And I'm not so sure I'd be proud of Harleys. There's no reason for them to be that loud, especially the modded ones. And they just aren't well designed. I know this because I can pass them on anything close to a winding mountain descent, as they slow to a crawl to avoid scraping the ground. Though that's neither here nor there.

A week or so ago, I was sitting on my girlfriend's porch with some friends. A (very loud) Harley driven by a dude in full biker kit drove quickly the wrong way down the one way street in front fo the building. People honked from side streets and shouted at him, to no avail and he continued on his way.

"Loud pipes save lives," said a friend. "Right."


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

m_s said:


> Why? What is the fundamental difference between loud pipes and loud music. Both are a style advertisement to the world, though at least one is actually entertaining and composed, however loosely. And as to rap music glorifying a violent and lawless culture, but not "biker culture?" A middle aged banker trying to look like a Hell's Angel is not oh-so different from a white suburban teenager trying to look gangster.
> 
> And I'm not so sure I'd be proud of Harleys. There's no reason for them to be that loud, especially the modded ones. And they just aren't well designed. I know this because I can pass them on anything close to a winding mountain descent, as they slow to a crawl to avoid scraping the ground. Though that's neither here nor there.
> 
> ...


I've owned 3 Harleys over the years: A 1946 Indian (technically not a Harley), a 1977 Sportster and a 2002 883. Poorly designed? That is relative to one's purpose. I find them to be functional and easy to maintain, as any good machine should be. We could say the same things about bikes, I suppose.

Their one flaw has tradtionally been oil leaks, due to butt seated crankcase halves. The old saying goes,..."if your Harley aint leaking, you better put some oil in it!"
The new designs have incorporated a flanged case, doing away with the leaks. Many other modern improvements have made them near maintenance free.

Certainly comparing them to a bicycle is pointless. There simply IS no basis for comparison. It's probably best acknowledge that both have their particular "points." 

Sure, Harleys are loud, or can be. It's actually part of the engine design itself; the cam dwell times, the loping piston rod angles and pushrod valves make it so. There is every reason for them to be loud - by design. That noisome "advertisment" is as important as wearing a team jersey while zipping along on your super deluxe, premium bicycle, refusing to wave at passersby. Both are about a certain spirit, a 'joie de vivre' that comes over one, once it is experienced. 

I can tell you this, though, after riding my Harleys - bicyles are quiet. That is a very important part of their appeal, and one of the main reasons I love them. Conversely, the noise, belching flame and utter release of a Harley is something that can only be experienced from the saddle. Nothing else can replace it and choking them with restrictors and mufflers to appease the noise averse only diminishes them. 

Here's what I suggest: If you know anyone who owns a Harley, beg or borrow the chance to ride it yourself. Then you will know.... oh yeah, you'll get it then.
It sure beats 'poppin' caps in ho's, thuggin' and thumpin' the body panels off your car at 115dB.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

So what's your comeback for Harley rider's being disrespectful, selfish or ignorant as all hell? Someone riding a bike with a team kit - you can look away or not stare if it bothers you. Jackass on a Harley blares noise into every part on the environment - there is no hiding from it. It just pisses me off that someone cares not a twit that others might be doing something where they don't apreciate the sound equivalent of the space shuttle going off. Reading, studying, concentrating on fixing a pipe, sorry, someone feels the need to disrupt you. I live near a freeway and even with a sound wall you can hear them 1/2 mile away. This is a corridor that semi trucks use and I can't even hear them so I know the Harley's are LOUD. Then there is a the ahole that comes by at 6:15am on his ghettocycle. ugh.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

dwgranda said:


> So what's your comeback for Harley rider's being disrespectful, selfish or ignorant as all hell? Someone riding a bike with a team kit - you can look away or not stare if it bothers you. Jackass on a Harley blares noise into every part on the environment - there is no hiding from it. It just pisses me off that someone cares not a twit that others might be doing something where they don't apreciate the sound equivalent of the space shuttle going off. Reading, studying, concentrating on fixing a pipe, sorry, someone feels the need to disrupt you. I live near a freeway and even with a sound wall you can hear them 1/2 mile away. This is a corridor that semi trucks use and I can't even hear them so I know the Harley's are LOUD. Then there is a the ahole that comes by at 6:15am on his ghettocycle. ugh.


Only this:

Here's what I suggest: If you know anyone who owns a Harley, beg or borrow the chance to ride it yourself. Then you will know.... oh yeah, you'll get it then.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't doubt they're awesome. Riding a bike descending at 50 mph, I can imagine it's intense on a motorcycle also. That doesn't mean one can be so inconsiderate to others.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

dwgranda said:


> I don't doubt they're awesome. Riding a bike descending at 50 mph, I can imagine it's intense on a motorcycle also. That doesn't mean one can be so inconsiderate to others.


If that is the worst you ever so, then it's alright.Seriously. It aint like your blasting out a message of 'poppin caps in ho's and busting out the chronic,' you know?

If it helps, think of it as a personal "mini rebellion," a release if you will.
GroupMind Think is watering us down to flaccid dishrags at our current rate. Take the chance to thumb your nose once in a while. You'll like it, I assure you.

To quote the famous line from the film "Risky Business"... 
"Sometimes you just gotta say, What the f**k!'"


----------

